# Can't connect to internet



## Ernestus (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello,

I've just installed FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 for the first time on my PC but I'm not able to access the net. I configured my ethernet interface with bsdinstaller with no results, if I ping google.com I get 
	
	



```
Host name lookup failure
```

Here is my /etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet accept_rtadv"
```

My `ifconfig`:

```
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
(...)
inet6 fe80:255:22ff:fead:9710%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
inet 192.168.2.15 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
(...)
media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full duplex>)
status: active
```

I checked the hardware notes: 





> The re(4) driver supports RealTek RTL8139C+, RTL8169, RTL816xS, RTL811xS, RTL8168, RTL810xE and RTL8111 based Fast Ethernet and Gigabit Ethernet adapters including:



`dmesg`:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B57920261vdtUEg0dXE3WFIxQzg/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B57920261vdtb1UxaWVNQ0hvN28/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2013)

Make sure your DHCP server is supplying the correct DNS servers. Check /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## Ernestus (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is my resolv.conf:


```
#Generated by resolvconf
search homenet.telecomitalia.it. telecomitalia.it
nameserver 192.168.2.1
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2013)

In that case there's probably something wrong with your router.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2013)

What does [cmd=]dig @192.168.2.1 A http://www.google.com[/cmd] produce?


----------



## Ernestus (Apr 3, 2013)

This morning I tried to configure a USB RTL8187B wireless adapter with good results: I can connect to internet now, but I want to solve my issue, so I will try to reconfigure my ethernet controller. I will give you more information!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2013)

Things to consider:

[cmd=]ping 8.8.8.8[/cmd] Pinging an IP address is a good way of testing connectivity. It's google's DNS server if you're wondering about this IP address.
 Any kind of "lookup failure" is a resolving issue, this will fail if there's no IP connection. So check that first, see the first bullet point. If that works it's a resolver(5) issue. That's usually /etc/resolv.conf.
 If all of those are correct it's something else. Nah, seriously, the above points are just basic simple tests :e


----------



## Ernestus (Apr 6, 2013)

This morning I tried to reconfigure the controller and I got it working.
Thank you!


```
$ ping 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=49 time=50.717 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=41.677 ms
```


----------

